# BPG - Byte Power Group



## investar (31 October 2013)

BPG has an exclusive agreement and partnership with the largest kiosks operator in Chongqing, (China) illustrates Byte Power Chonqging’s growing importance in the e-kiosk space.”  - “Widening our access to 390 outlets will allow us to target much larger overseas companies where we can now deliver a broader platform and begin to achieve economies of scale. This is the CEO's words. 

Merger with Sanxia owned by China Post - Major firm in China the biggest in what they do. Mr Luo, the General Manager of Sanxia is pleased to comment that “This is a very important strategic partnership between Byte Power Chongqing and Sanxia. We believe through our joint efforts and the strength of each of our companies, we will be able to create ample business opportunities in time to come.”

Byte Group is expanding in to Singapore - Hong Kong - China - lets not forget about how big these countries are and how the ChongQing E-Project is going to benefit from this take. 

Making WAVES over the e-Kiosk boom - set ups at Hotels - and - Airports they are deploying 1000 of them.

Investar


----------



## Joe Blow (31 October 2013)

Please note that stocks are not to be recommended to others as a buy, sell, or hold, as this constitutes unlicensed financial advice.

Also, all posted price targets must be accompanied by some analysis that explains the reasoning behind it.


----------



## McLovin (31 October 2013)

*Re: BPG Byte Power Grp - ASX:BPG set to pop off*

You're getting excited about 390 computers in shopping centres? Maybe in 1997. Has any e-kiosk provider ever made money? What happened to Pie Networks? 

Not to rain on your parade but your e-kiosk company has apparently gone cold on the idea...

From the last AR:



> While activity of the e-kiosk project in China has been substantially wound down due to unfavourable government policies, the venture established a firm market presence in China for the Group and has
> provided a solid platform for the Asian Business Division to conduct business within. Notwithstanding
> the positive relationships developed through the e-Kiosk project, the ability of the Group to access popular Australian wines have also been advantageous to the business. With this leverage under our belt, the
> Group has started to export Australian wine to China through the Asian Business Division and new entities such as Wine Power Pty Ltd and Wine Power Pte Ltd had been established through the year in
> ...




They've brough out their own selection of wines! Such an untapped market, I bet these guys become like the next Treasury Wine.

Good stock to short, me thinks.


----------



## investar (31 October 2013)

More on this BPG: At the time of writing this Stock is at 0.004 this is a change from 0.003 from this morning before market opened at 9.32am. Meaning it has jumped 33% as far as the ASX is concerned.

Let me tell you WHY - Picture Australia Post but in China - Now in China it is Government owned just like here in OZ - Now another company +Sanxia publishes and sells newspapers and magazines as well as associated advertising. Currently the Company also own 300 newspaper kiosks throughout the 10 major districts of Chongqing. Through this new agreement, Byte Power Chongqing will be able to provide interested international companies a platform to advertise their products and services in Chongqing, not only in our existing kiosks, but also access to all of Sanxia’s current 300 outlets as well as any further new outlets for advertising for the next three years. This partnership will significantly expand the quantum of the business from the current 90 outlets to 390 outlets immediately. Further to the marketing and advertising opportunities, Byte Power continues discussions regarding the development of an e-solution for Sanxia’s current and future outlets. Negotiations on the details of this co-operation are underway.


----------



## investar (31 October 2013)

*Re: BPG Byte Power Grp - ASX:BPG set to pop off*

I think the company is undervalued unlike Treasury Wines who lost out and went cold, the E-Kiosk project in hotel chains and multiple asian countries plus tie ins with Airports is good investment, im valuing the stock by looking at the market cap - not for dividends pay out but the rise its expected to show since their EBITDA is showing results which indicate the value of the company is 25 Mil - look at the turn over and last quarter results.

Excited is the correct word as this is a real undervalued stock.

- - - Updated - - -



Joe Blow said:


> Please note that stocks are not to be recommended to others as a buy, sell, or hold, as this constitutes unlicensed financial advice.
> 
> Also, all posted price targets must be accompanied by some analysis that explains the reasoning behind it.




ok i understand


----------



## Joe Blow (31 October 2013)

Investar, as I have stated above it is illegal for you to offer financial advice to others on this forum, and yet you continue to do so. 

If you have a bullish case to present for this company then please do so, but do it without offering unlicensed financial advice to others, or posting price targets that you are not prepared to support with a detailed explanation.

This stock is currently trading at $0.003, not $0.004 as you claimed in your second post in this thread. Further, only 125,000 shares were purchased at $0.004, while 1,382,425 were sold at $0.003. There have only been two trades in this stock today.

A little more balance and a little less ramping in your posts would be appreciated.


----------



## McLovin (31 October 2013)

*Re: BPG Byte Power Grp - ASX:BPG set to pop off*



investar said:


> I think the company is undervalued unlike Treasury Wines who lost out and went cold, the E-Kiosk project in hotel chains and multiple asian countries plus tie ins with Airports is good investment, im valuing the stock by looking at the market cap - not for dividends pay out but the rise its expected to show since their EBITDA is showing results which indicate the value of the company is 25 Mil - look at the turn over and last quarter results.




Last quarter...





$14k in cash inflow. Hardly something to get excited about.

Last year's EBITDA...




Now what stuck out to me was that (a) someone was dumb enough to lend these guys money until I realised that (b) it must, must, must be a director. And sure enough...




But wait, there's more.




So this is getting pretty complex. As I understand the director is taking an interest payment of $337, 737 on $2,958,517. Even better is that the company hasn't paid the full amount of interest owing so it's actually paying interest on its interest. The skeptic may even say the company exists to service the debt outstanding. I'm sure once the wine business dries up and no one is using their kiosks, they'll be on to the next big thing like opening up a didgeridoo store in Urumqui.

Yeah. This company is a steaming hot pile of...

On what basis do you value it at $25m?


----------



## CanOz (31 October 2013)

Great work McLovin, eagerly awaiting the reply...


----------



## investar (31 October 2013)

*Re: BPG Byte Power Grp - ASX:BPG set to pop off*



McLovin said:


> Last quarter...
> 
> View attachment 55032
> 
> ...






profit margin is the main issue for trading company.
supply shortage? absolutely good news, chances to make good margin. Again, in China, you can even draw an '=' mark between 'wine' and 'water'.
they mentioned that 'the wine business is expected to achieve its growth rate in excess of 200% in the first half of this financial year compared to the same period last financial year.' this figure should be from pre signed contract of supply, hopefully it is conservative estimate.
IT & T is contributing '75% of total sales revenue'.

but if the sales from Wine Power is growing with 200%+, and a good margin, it would be soon something significant to the Total.


----------



## McLovin (31 October 2013)

*Re: BPG Byte Power Grp - ASX:BPG set to pop off*



investar said:


> profit margin is the main issue for trading company.
> supply shortage? absolutely good news, chances to make good margin. Again, in China, you can even draw an '=' mark between 'wine' and 'water'.
> they mentioned that 'the wine business is expected to achieve its growth rate in excess of 200% in the first half of this financial year compared to the same period last financial year.' this figure should be from pre signed contract of supply, hopefully it is conservative estimate.
> IT & T is contributing '75% of total sales revenue'.
> ...




Geez. I go to all that trouble to debunk your ramping and the best you can manage is to copy and paste your reply you posted on another forum?

Actually, on second look it appears that you have set yourself up with a couple of accounts on that other forum. Or you are just copy and pasting multiple posters.


----------



## sinner (1 November 2013)

There should be a procedure for dealing with potential fraudcaps:

1. Delete all content posted by rampers
2. Retain all factual content
3. System message reporting the stock is sus 
4. Lock thread
5. Submit stock as an idea to Muddy Waters Research 

http://www.muddywatersresearch.com/submit-an-idea/


----------



## Country Lad (1 November 2013)

It becomes an issue when the auditor adds an "Emphasis of Matter" note to his report.  That usually means the company is not really a going concern and about 5 minutes away from being insolvent if it is not already.

_*"At 30 June 2013, the consolidated entity has recorded a net current asset deficiency of $4,664,711
(2012: $4,737,509) and net liabilities of $6,792,507 (2012: $6,856,442). These conditions, along
with other matters as set forth in Note 1(a), indicate the existence of a material uncertainty that may
cast significant doubt about the consolidated entity’s ability to continue as a going concern and
therefore, the consolidated entity may be unable to realise its assets and discharge its liabilities in
the normal course of business."*_

It can't pay its interest bill so "insolvent trading" becomes a possibility.

I suppose it could have a cap raising.  It would take only take about another 3.4 billion shares just to wipe out the nett liabilities and say another couple of billion for working capital.  I am sure there would be takers - not.


----------



## McLovin (1 November 2013)

Country Lad said:


> It becomes an issue when the auditor adds an "Emphasis of Matter" note to his report.  That usually means the company is not really a going concern and about 5 minutes away from being insolvent if it is not already.
> 
> _*"At 30 June 2013, the consolidated entity has recorded a net current asset deficiency of $4,664,711
> (2012: $4,737,509) and net liabilities of $6,792,507 (2012: $6,856,442). These conditions, along
> ...




Other current payables is nearly $4m but there isn't a single word about what that amount relates to. It surely must be a related party payable. Without the funding from trade debtors these guys probably wouldn't have been able to pay the interest bill (or the hefty director's fees). You can pretty much sit here and pick away at these accounts all night. They're like a first year accounting case study.


----------



## Barndog (31 January 2016)

*BPG - Byte Power Group - Turnarond*

What are people's thoughts on this stock? EBITDA growth was 46% last year. Cash Flow was always the big issue for me, and the issue appears to be resolved (see my attachment showing 12 month trailing total operating cash flow). What concerns are keeping investors away? I realise investors will need to be brave to purchase shares given the track record, and liquidity is clearly an issue (there are literally no buyers right now) but I would have thought at some point the fundamentals will outweigh these factors, I'm just not sure where the 'tipping point' is for potential investors. Feedback is warmly welcome


----------



## greggles (7 November 2017)

BPG seeing some movement at the station recently. It has gone from 0.1c to 0.6c over the last week. They received a please explain from the ASX and replied by saying that they were not aware of any reason for the price increase.

Could this price increase be related to the Cryptocurrency exchange that they are developing? I'm curious about what is making this one move.


----------



## Choochoozz (13 November 2017)

greggles said:


> BPG seeing some movement at the station recently. It has gone from 0.1c to 0.6c over the last week. They received a please explain from the ASX and replied by saying that they were not aware of any reason for the price increase.
> 
> Could this price increase be related to the Cryptocurrency exchange that they are developing? I'm curious about what is making this one move.




You are actually correct  -price jump is to do with the new exchange that they are developing.


----------



## greggles (5 January 2018)

Choochoozz said:


> You are actually correct  -price jump is to do with the new exchange that they are developing.



Well, that didn't last long. Byte Power Group in dire straits now it seems. Suspended from trading since 22 December and embroiled in an ugly dispute with Soar Labs Pte Ltd over the suspension of their Soar Coins, which potentially could turn into a protracted legal battle.

With limited cash left in the bank, things are looking pretty grim for BPG.


----------



## greggles (13 March 2018)

Things have gone from bad to worse for BPG and it looks like the company may now be done. I quote from this morning's announcement:


> Konzept APS, a company registered in Denmark, has filed a claim and received summary judgement against BPG on the 23rd February 2018 for US$700,000 plus interest and costs. This summary judgement relates to payment for IT hardware products paid for by Konzept that were not delivered due to a delay in supply from Byte Power (Hong Kong) Ltd’s IT hardware supplier.
> 
> On the 26th February, BPG filed an application for an instalment order in the Supreme Court of Queensland to pay the judgement debt over 6 months. In a Court hearing held on the 12th March, the application for the instalment order was adjourned until the 26th March 2018.




With $176,238 cash left in the bank as of 31 December 2017, it doesn't seem at all possible that BPG will be able to survive this court judgement. Looks like it's all over.


----------



## greggles (12 February 2019)

Byte Power pays $33,000 for alleged breach of disclosure obligations


----------

